# Choosing the army



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

So im looking into starting up Fantasy. Ive got it narrowed down to a few races. Bretonians, wood elves and dark elves. bretonians bieng my first choice. Ive read through the GW site but id like to hear some player opinions about these races.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends on your style of play really Brettonians are a gung ho cavalry army,wood elves need a bit more finesse and are mainly a shooting army and dark elves are getting a new army book soon so will be really overpowered if games workshop stick to their usual policy of newest army is the hardest


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm not too experienced in FB and even less with the armies that you mention but I will give you a general overview.

Bretonnians: Strong cavalry but lacks heavy infantry. Their armies are often purely cavalry.

Wood Elves: Excellent shooting but lacks conventional big block units. Markedly differently style to any other army.

Dark Elves: Powerful offensive units and magic. This is how it's meant to be but in the current climate of powerful new armies, they do suffer. It's feasible to do well but many of their options are overpriced. Wait for the new book in a few months if you want to go with them.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I find hardy anyone collects Brettonians, That is why i collected them. I mostly use a fall Knight force my 2000 point list is mostly made up of 3 units of knight of the realm, a unit of knight of the errant, and a big unit of grails. My army can not be beaten the grails are the killing machins.
The charge is essentual to be victoryous. A Trebuchet is handy to hammer the enemy as you get in to position to charge. you could all ways use a unit of 12 Grail Knights to smash the enemy ranks with the banner of the lady nothing can stand in your way. As the banner make the enemy have no rank bonus.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Think im gonna go brettonians. Really the only things im dreading is painting all that cavalry. Im guessing you have to paint less actual models though. So that will be a plus.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its actually not as hard as it looks the hardest part of any cavalry is painting the horse to a decent standard as it has little built in detail luckily for the bretts their horses are covered in cloth which is fairly easy. just keep the colours fairly bold and simple.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

if you go with brets try and make every single knight different.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is mostly just block colour, The hardest part I have found, is painting the knight. Making there armor look good


----------

